# Adobe Photoshop CS2 Free



## Drone (Jan 11, 2013)

Download

Adobe gives away its CS2 for free

Serial number provided by Adobe: *1045-1412-5685-1654-6343-1431*

Note: This software is old (2005), to run it under Windows 8 you'd need compatibility settings and blah. And also don't expect much. However it's free lol


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 11, 2013)

really, thats kinda interesting when you only need basic things


----------



## digibucc (Jan 11, 2013)

seriously, that's very cool. honestly all the cs series does the job pretty well, and you can't beat free!


----------



## Suhidu (Jan 11, 2013)

Full story is they shut down activation servers for old products but didn't want to render those products unusable.



			
				Adobe said:
			
		

> Effective December 13 2012, Adobe disabled the activation server for Creative Suite 2 products and Acrobat 7 because of a technical glitch. These products were released over seven years ago and do not run on many modern operating systems. But to ensure that any customers activating those old versions can continue to use their software, Adobe issued a serial number directly to those customers. While it could be interpreted as Adobe giving away software for free, Adobe did it to help its customers.


----------

